# Fed Exing Marijuana From Europe



## Ozymandias (Dec 19, 2005)

I am going to Europe for about 4 months Starting in January. I want so mail myself some marijuana from Amsterdam using Fed Ex... Is this a good idea? just for like an ounce or 2? Is it safe? Is there a better way to do it? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## weed toka (Dec 21, 2005)

wouldnt recommend it if fedex found this out they will definatly sieze ur bud


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 22, 2005)

I work for a global shipping company and i can tell you that shipping that much pot is definatley not a good idea.  a package isn't going to be shipped unless they know exactly whats in it.  so i would suggest not going about it that way.


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Guys, 
   You have convinced me not to do it.


----------



## skunk (Dec 23, 2005)

frosty, you telling me that ups,fed ex,ect opens everyons packages to see whats in them ?


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 23, 2005)

I think seeds will be better anyway, not to mention safer. I have wanted to try growing for a while anyways.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 26, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> frosty, you telling me that ups,fed ex,ect opens everyons packages to see whats in them ?


     i work in a large hub and there is a customer drop off and they wont ship your package if its already taped shut.  they make you open it.  Think of it this way.  i only load the trucks and i had to go through a a two week hiring process that included a backround check.


----------



## ninfan77 (Dec 31, 2005)

I know people who've sent overnight domestic via Fedex, ups, usps, up to a pound at a time, and they've been fine.

Does this mean you wont get caught, hell no. International mail, probably likely to be more suspect, tho its not like you'll be shipping from Iraq or something. 

Dont send it to your home address.

And as far as having to have a package open, thats **.. ive NEVER had to reopen a package for any of the shipping companies.

If yo'ure concerned about it, pack it really well (vacuum), then mark the tape with a small marker, that way you'll know if it was opened. Dont ship it to your house if u can help it, a business address, or something would be ideal


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 31, 2005)

alright awesome, i will give it somet thought.


----------

